# Wood ID presentation at Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase Apr 2/3



## phinds (Mar 5, 2016)

I already put this in the Wood ID forum but @Mr. Peet pointed out to me that I should have it here as well. Actually, I probably should have just put it here, but ... whatever.

I'll be giving a one-hour slide presentation on using wood anatomy (end grain details) to identify wood. My presentation starts at noon on Sat and again at 10:30am on Sun. It will basically be an expansion of the stuff in the Wood Anatomy sticky threads at the top of this forum but with a lot of specific examples of distinguishing between similar woods using end grain characteristics.

The show is in Saratoga Springs, NY about 30 miles North of Albany.

I've been to that show a couple of times over the years and it's pretty good. I don't go often because it's a 3 hour trek from my place. Pretty standard mix --- tool vendors, wood vendors, various presentations and demonstrations, small wood businesses of various sorts, lots of bowls on display, some furniture, etc.

They'll have a couple of Jeff's Wood Posters (http://www.woodposter.com/) for door prizes and they'll be on display near the entrance doors.

There's a good exotic wood shop about 10 miles down the road from the show. It's the exotic wood side of Curtis Lumber in Balston Spa. I've bought from them and they're good. They used to sell on the Internet but dropped that side of the business a few years back. They always bring a lot of their best exotic stock to the show. My experience w/ the staff was that they're helpful and knowledgeable and their stock is pretty extensive (or was the last time I was there several years ago).

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 19, 2016)

I had one of Stoom posters hanging on the spraybboth door for 20+ years untill our fire last year. Great poster. I'd like to get another. Now I know where it came from.


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I had one of Stoom posters hanging on the spraybboth door for 20+ years untill out fire last year. Great poster. I'd like to get another. Now I know where it came from.


Don't know what you are referring to. Our poster has been in existence for about 4 years.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2016)

phinds said:


> Don't know what you are referring to. Our poster has been in existence for about 4 years.



Dave is the proud owner of a brand new time machine. I used to have one but I transported myself back a decade before they were invented so I no longer have one. I'm only going to go forward if I get another. The folks there will think I am some sort of relic from the past or something. 

I will tell them _"Yes, Bill really did inhale. You need to rewrite your history Kindles"_.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 20, 2016)

phinds , your making a good poster then. I thought it may have been yours , when I took the shop space over it was hanging on the door.

Kevin is this the proverbial time machine ? If so I sure would like to head back to where I came from LOL


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> phinds , your making a good poster then. I thought it may have been yours , when I took the shop space over it was hanging on the door.


I still don't understand you. Your original statement was that the poster you are talking about is at least 20 years old and I told you that Jeff's poster is 4 years old yet you seem to be continuing to feel that they are the same poster. What am I missing?


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 20, 2016)

No just very simular.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2016)

phinds said:


> ...you seem to be continuing to feel that they are the same poster. What am I missing?



Where do I begin . . . . .





DaveHawk said:


> I thought it may have been yours ,



He doesn't seem to be continuing to feel as thought the two posters are one and the same. His above quoted phrase is a way of stating that he now understands that the poster wasn't yours, but he is reiterating the fact that at some point in time he believed it was yours, since yours is as well done as the similar one that was on the shop door when he bought or leased the shop space that had the door on which the poster was already hanging when he got there ~20 years ago. One could surmise your poster is not the first of its kind. He paid you a compliment. It's perfectly acceptable to tell him you appreciate his kinds words; no one will think poorly of you for letting him know you recognize his compliment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------

